# Griffen riders?



## PltJett (Nov 23, 2006)

Anyone out there on a Griffen? I'm assuming probably not, but I still have to ask and demand storys and reviews


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

No way......My team's shop carried them, and they almost had to give them away. They were way fugly, with big blobby welds.


----------



## BATMAN (Aug 15, 2005)

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/alaintsai/Bicycles/photo#5136961318690131330"><img src="https://lh3.google.com/alaintsai/R0onGkFyjYI/AAAAAAAAF0Y/Q1logFEhJyQ/s144/18420010.jpg" /></a>










I really like the Griffen's frame material/technology.

Sorta feels like Magnesium where u have the dampening qualities of steel/titanium, but maintain the rigid properties of aluminum.

Gotta ride one to really understand.


----------

